# Team Forum Subtitle



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello!

I am not sure how many of you even notice the subtitles for your team's forum, but some of them are just old, don't make sense anymore, or are just pretty lame. We want you, the fans, to come up with suggestions for your team's new subtitle, vote on them, and then we can implement them. If you like the one that's currently in place, just let us know. For those wondering where you can see the team forum's subtitles, go here:

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-teams-eastern-conference/
http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-teams-western-conference/

Your current team subtitle: "Fueled By The Hate"

Thanks! :cheers:

- Basel57


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

yea, i came up with that, and i agree its time to move on


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

subdued by the hate?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Let's wait till after the playoffs?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

If you guys get bounced in the first round:

You've gotta be Kidding me

:wink:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

"Hatorade flows here"


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> If you guys get bounced in the first round:
> 
> You've gotta be Kidding me
> 
> :wink:


Be quiet, nobody cares what you think. 

I agree with t1no though, we should wait till after the playoffs, and then decide upon something.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, let's wait until after the playoffs, it's only five days until then.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

"Fanless"


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> "Fanless"


:lol: That gets my vote!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

"Coachless".


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

"Heartless"


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Let's change it to a nice long one:

"Heartless, Gutless, Coachless, and Fanless"


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How bout

There's always next year?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeahhh... but in our case... next year never comes.:eek8:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

"Mr. Nice Guy"


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I was looking back on a few threads earlier today, and saw one that still applies 

"Embarrassed by the play"


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

"gutless but not smokeless"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's try to stick with a positive slogan, haha.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Let's try to stick with a positive slogan, haha.


Bad timing on your part for a positve slogan :smart:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

"On Life Support"


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Any other suggestions? If there are none within the next day or so it will be left the same.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

mediocre


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

No Kidds Allowed?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

2000 All-Star Game reunion.... 

Eddie Jones, Cha
Jerry Stackhouse, Det
Jason Kidd, Phx
What other team can say they have 3 all stars from my senior year in high school?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

nba retirement home


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

76767 said:


> No Kidds Allowed?


 That's pretty funny. I approve of this.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Fragile : Handle With Care


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> nba retirement home


:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

